# Help sexing my Imitator



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

OK so I know there are like 10 threads discussing this, but unfortunately all the pictures of male vs female don't seem to show up anymore. So i figure rather than trying to sex them myself I'll ask you guys. As you may know, I got them about 2 weeks ago. Just put them in their tank a few days ago (I know I know, not a proper quarantine. But their fecals tested fine and I'm impatient lol) 

Anyways here is a picture of the known male.










Unfortunately it has been hard for me to get a better shot because he hides MOST of the time. He is only out in the morning when he calls. What is weird is that he is def. male, but he looks to have more of a pear shape then the other one, and is larger as well. Here are pics of the other one.



















This frog has not been found calling, has been very bold since I got it, and is almost always out. When the other frog calls, there is not really any reaction that I see by this one. BTW I was told they are 2 years old.

Oh and here is an extra picture that I liked, which is not related at all lol...


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

I have virtually no experience with the Imitator but I can take a guess..

looks like a male to me. On the smaller/skinnier side. beautiful frogs!!

Mallory


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Did you buy them as a pair? I'm not experienced enough to tell when a frog is that skinny. You might want to QT the little one to bulk up.


----------

